

Google’s Nyan cat obsession spills onto Google+ - TeMPOraL
http://www.geek.com/portable/geek_mobile_single.php?p=1442381

======
TeMPOraL
<https://gist.github.com/1379492> \- bindings for Conkeror, you can now insert
Nyan Cat by pressing "C-z N" in a textfield. ~=[,,_,,]:3

------
zalew
he forgot to mention the nyan youtube player

